# Other Places Around The World > Italy Travel Forum >  >  Loved SBH, where to go next?

## Elizabeth1SC

We just returned from our first trip to st barts and it was hands down our best trip ever. We will definitely return and also discussed traveling to south of France. But for some reason I think Capri and/or Amalfi coast may be a better fit.  I speak French and my husband speaks a little Spanish. Can we travel to this area with no knowledge of Italian?

----------


## andynap

Except for the south you can go almost anywhere and not speak Italian but some basic words always help.

----------


## Petri

If you can wave hands, you'll be find in Italy.

----------


## andynap

LOL

----------


## LindaP

Capri and Amalfi will be no problem....but it does help to know some basic words, especially food words!
    You will love Capri, reminds me very much of St Barths, only with rock beaches instead of sand.

----------


## MIke R

yes I second Capri..absolutely loved it...better at night when the daytrippers leave.....if it had a beach it would be heaven on earth

----------


## Petri

If you stay in Capri, please visit Anema e Core (http://www.anemaecore.com/)

----------


## LindaP

Ha, Petri, we had a blast there, dancing all night...they gave everyone tamborines with Anema e Core on them to play and keep........still have ours!

----------


## Elizabeth1SC

Any thoughts on the best time to visit?

----------


## MIke R

fall.....

----------


## Elizabeth1SC

What about summer?  It's HOT in SC in the summer.  Other than that, we are pretty flexible.

----------


## MIke R

yes I am sure its nice  (albeit crowded with tourists ) in the summer...fall in Italy the Olives are ripened and harvested...chestnuts too..the lemons are at peak.....weather is magnificent and the crowds are gone

----------


## LindaP

Any month but August, when all the Europeans take their vacation, very crowded and more expensive.
We are going the last 2 weeks of May next year, and that is considered high season( mid May to Sept.).

----------


## Petri

We were in Capri in September and it was great.  The day tripper crowds weren't too bad and evenings were busy enough but not overcrowded, mostly italians.  The island was busy with events.

One of the best things we did was a boat trip around the island, on a small classic "sorrento gozzo" boat.  Stopping for swimming, drinks, snacks here and there, slowly.  Laughing at the tourist boats.  Learning funny details from the owner, Giovanni, who had done a business stint out of the island and now back.  Dated at the time the daughter of the mayer.  Very informal.  The next day half of the shops we visit knew that we were the finns on the island.  A bit like going around St. Barth on Rosita's husband's boat :)

This was our boat (Giovanni on the left, couldn't find any better picture, front of the boat was mostly sundeck):

 

And this was the tourist option:

 

www.aprea.it  for contacts.  I hope he's still active with the boat.

----------


## andynap

Definitely September. We were there in April and September and September is better. No school kid crowds, vacations over and the grape harvest is in full bloom. The weather is great too.

----------


## lmj

If you go to Capri, don't miss La Fontelina, a restaurant that is only reachable by boat, close to the Faraglioni. The food is amazing, only surpassed by the view and the vibe.  You can easily hire a private boat from Marina Grande for the 20 minute ride, which is one of the most scenic I've ever enjoyed.

If you go elsewhere on the Amalfi Coast I'd recommend a stop in Ravello for the unbelievable views.  I also like Praiano as it's less touristy than Positano or Amalfi have become, although anywhere you go is beautiful and low key.  Food is amazing, I HIGHLY recommend La Tagliata outside of Positano.  We stayed at Palazzo Murat in Positano, which we really enjoyed, on one trip, and at Hotel Caruso in Ravello and Hotel La Minerva in Capri on our most recent trip, and Sireneuse a long time ago.  All of these hotels are wonderful, you can't go wrong with any of them (although you'll need to reserve early for all of them).  If I can dig up my trip notes I'll give you more restaurant names, I'll look around this disaster area of a desk and see what I can find.  But you will LOVE LOVE LOVE the Amalfi Coast and Capri, one of the most beautiful spots in the world.  And no language skills won't be an issue, most everyone speaks English.  I speak Italian but didn't need to there.  Buon viaggio!!!

----------

